# Headed to Crosby this morning...



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We're about to leave the house headed to Crosby... We'll be out there most of the day, if you see us, hollar at us! Be on the bikes in my Avitar... plus a Blue brute on backs, camo brute on 30" mudlites, and a prairie 360 on 27's


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ready to go....


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Boy, there was a ton of people in town gassing up and heading that way when I passed through on my way to *WORK....*dammit! Hope ya'll had a good time it was definetly a pretty day to go, One of thes days we'll have to meet up for a ride.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I looked for you guys out there today. I rode until about 830. I had my sone with me so I decided to leave before the crazy peeps started to come out.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We ended up leaving around 4:30 PM... The kodiak cvt intake snorkel shifted somehow and got up against the exhaust pipe and burned a hole in it... so we were having to find a way around all water holes for my wife to go around... plus she's pregnant and I didn't really want her out there too long in the heat... we had a great time though, I'll try to get my pics and videos up sometime today... have visitors right now for lunch so it will be later.. we'll let ya'll know next time we are heading out there... I think we are planning to be out there for a night ride on the 17th...


----------

